# Go into Petsmart For food and come out with 2 Rescues!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Story of my life! I simply cannot go into a pet store that sells live fish and come out fish free! Haha! I ended up with 3 new bettas today! 

First is Eva - Eva the Diva! She's awesome and so pretty! She just kept staring at me with "those eyes" Everywhere I went her eyes followed me, I had to take her home! 









































Then there were 2 boys that I couldn't choose between... so naturally I just got both of them! 

Tennesse Whiskey (Whiskey) has fin rot on his anal and caudal, and curled/"melted" fins, his cup was absolutely filthy! 

























Tequila Sunrise (Tequila) has some minor rot on his dorsal, and his body is covered with ammonia burns, poor thing!!! 

















And here is the new boys divided 10 gallon tank


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Aw, good luck with them! I used to have that rainbow decoration but it bubbled and got really slimy, so watch out for that.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

eemmais said:


> Aw, good luck with them! I used to have that rainbow decoration but it bubbled and got really slimy, so watch out for that.


Thanks for the heads up!! I'll keep an eye on it!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

haha i did the exact same thing today i went in for tank decorations and came out with a elephant ear betta that has a nemo fin and curled top fin... he also had "those eyes" here is a link to some pics of him i named him mason midnight 




http://m1279.photobucket.com/profile/jesssan2442?pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2Yhr1fguZn8rJxp05r5R0NbsvlKGOOcFNCaRrS904SLAvtOoRNDWNnZnI9kCnrB8ZhRVvyyntuPCl1QHEbNB2cd9YtpCb3y8Bv%2FVsZzff%2FAtXskphySe929y%2BwXC8U%2Bvmcll4nC4KMYsaRZZC7lJvhQ%3D


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Eva is beautiful!!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I <3 Eva!

Hi Moonshadows! I haven't been on FB much but when I saw your st, I just want to say hi!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

They are all so pretty.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Eva is really stunning! Her metallic color is gorrrrrgeousss!! I really want another 5 or ten gallon divided so I can rescue a few sick bettas.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

The boys are doing good! They're both kind of eating, which is better then not eating at all. 

Whiskey is super active and blew a huge bubblenest over night last night!










































Tequila is still pretty lethargic and stressed but he was moving around a little more today!










































And a quick video!
http://youtu.be/_-zV5yxKiNg


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Unfortunately Tequila didn't make it... Poor guy, he passed away yesterday when I was out!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

RIP Tequila! I'm so sorry to hear..


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> Unfortunately Tequila didn't make it... Poor guy, he passed away yesterday when I was out!


 Aw :C did you find out what was the cause? Or have a hunch?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

MuseBetta said:


> Aw :C did you find out what was the cause? Or have a hunch?


He was covered in ammonia burns, I suspect the killer was ammonia poisoning, it was just irreversible damage


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a feeling the dark one will turn out to be wild colored


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Love Eva's Black lips! 

And sorry to hear about Tequila  at least he didn't die in that awful cup and neglected any longer


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Im sorry for your loss


----------

